# Model 41 question



## woodtam (Dec 11, 2012)

I wanted to know if anyone has the newer model issue of the 41. I have heard so much about the gun and love the look of it. For those lucky enough to have one, what is your take on the gun. For the price, I hope the gun functions flawlessly as advertised. I would love to see one in person, but most shops I visit say it is a special order gun only. Thanks Woody


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Have had one for 20+ years, great shooter. Just got it out of the shop last month, small trigger lock up problem. But after shooting 50 ft bulls eye with it and putting 25K+ thru it, not a problem for a small repair.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are we talking Glock 41 or Smith 41? I have the G41 and find it to be a wonderful gun. If I could find decent .22 LR's that didn't cost and arm and a leg, I love to have a S&W 41 but at current prices, it's cheaper to shoot 9mm reloads.


----------

